# New baby- skin lumps



## Violca (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi there,
I just had a baby red tegu shipped to me this morning, and noticed multiple little grey lumps on his skin. I contacted the seller I bought him from (haven't heard back yet) but I am taking him into my reptile vet on Monday. I wanted to post pictures of it here to see if anyone has seen this before on any of their animals? Could it be a parasite or some sort of skin infection? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Violca (Jun 17, 2017)

Update- the seller just said it's because he is going into shed soon. Now, I guess that very well could be, but I have raised a tegu up from a baby and she's 5 years old now and she has never looked this way or gotten any small bumps on her skin from getting ready to shed, but maybe I wasn't paying as close attention? The bumps are not hard, so it very well could be just his skin puffing up before the piece comes off. But I am still gonna take him in and have it looked at, since it scares me that they are perfect little circles like that.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Violca said:


> Update- the seller just said it's because he is going into shed soon. Now, I guess that very well could be, but I have raised a tegu up from a baby and she's 5 years old now and she has never looked this way or gotten any small bumps on her skin from getting ready to shed, but maybe I wasn't paying as close attention? The bumps are not hard, so it very well could be just his skin puffing up before the piece comes off. But I am still gonna take him in and have it looked at, since it scares me that they are perfect little circles like that.


The seller's answer is nonsense. Hopefully, these will shed out, but they aren't present BECAUSE it's in shed. 

Several things can account for those bumps. We have qualified veteranarians on this forum that could be of great help. 

My suspicion is blisters from poor care.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 17, 2017)

I agree with Walter... Ive raised 1 baby and got one at 24" and neither one had bumps or blisters before a shed... I suggest some cod liver oil in its food to get that shiny skin we all love.


----------



## Violca (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies,I will post what the vet says on Monday. Luckily the little dude doesn't seem real phased by it and is acting pretty normal and started eating for me right away today. Hoping it's an easy fix, but also not real happy about my brand new reptile arriving with skin issues.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 19, 2017)

I have learned that cod liver oil mixed in his food helps like you wouldnt believe... I had a red with horrible sheds and after 3 weeks of oil in his food he shed like a champ and was the shiniest tegu I had ever seen! lol


----------



## KP1989 (Jun 21, 2017)

My baby golden tegu got blisters before (they were already there by the time I received him from the seller), take a look at my post (i have pictures). How I solved the problem is, I moved it to a new cage, let it had more time sunbath under direct sun light. Those blisters gone after 2 months.
Hope this helped.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

